# Holy living is not for the casual Christian.



## ronpasley (Sep 28, 2010)

Shall we be holy are not holy?    I guess those words in the bible have no meaning to us no more. 

_“For I am the LORD your God: ye shall therefore sanctify yourselves, and ye shall be holy; for I am holy”

“For I am the LORD that bringeth you up out of the land of Egypt, to be your God: ye shall therefore be holy, for I am holy.”

“But just as he who called you is holy, so be holy in all you do;for it is written: "Be holy, because I am holy."

 “For God did not call us to uncleanness, but in holiness"_

Reasons why we should be holy,
I think the question should be why not? what is keeping you from being holy?

Do you have some baggage you need to unload on Jesus.

Maybe you realize time is short and you need to get somethings straight with God and people.

Your temple is divided.

Maybe you have a secret closet that needs to be opened.

Today, you have the chance to pick up your sword and begin to fight back and reclaim the life that God wants you to have in Christ.

GO AND SIN NO MORE


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 29, 2010)

What is your take on what "Holy" Means ?


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 29, 2010)

A quote from D.A. Carson 



“People do not drift toward holiness. Apart from grace-driven effort, people do not gravitate toward godliness, prayer, and obedience to Scripture, faith, and delight in the Lord. We drift toward compromise and call it tolerance; we drift toward disobedience and call it freedom; we drift toward superstition and call it faith. We cherish the indiscipline of lost self-control and call it relaxation; we slouch toward prayerlessness and delude ourselves into thinking we have escaped legalism; we slide toward godlessness and convince ourselves we have been liberated.”


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 29, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> A quote from D.A. Carson
> 
> 
> 
> “People do not drift toward holiness. Apart from grace-driven effort, people do not gravitate toward godliness, prayer, and obedience to Scripture, faith, and delight in the Lord. We drift toward compromise and call it tolerance; we drift toward disobedience and call it freedom; we drift toward superstition and call it faith. We cherish the indiscipline of lost self-control and call it relaxation; we slouch toward prayerlessness and delude ourselves into thinking we have escaped legalism; we slide toward godlessness and convince ourselves we have been liberated.”



And that's a good quote.

.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 29, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> What is your take on what "Holy" Means ?





"Holiness, holiness is what I long for,
Holiness is what I need.
Holiness, holiness is what you want from me.
"Take my heart and form it,
Take my mind, transform it,
Take my will, conform it
To yours, to yours, O Lord."


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 29, 2010)

And I would add....


There's no such thing as a "Casual Christian."


----------

